# Knife sharpening in UK



## peter yetman (Oct 27, 2018)

Does anyone know where I can get my Spyderco knife resharpened in the UK, please? Or should I just get myself a Spyderco Tri Angle? It's a Spyderwrench that I use all the time in the brewery, so it's seen a lot of work and needs a new edge.
Thank you,
P


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 28, 2018)

Go with the Tri Angle, unless too expensive over there. Is the knife part serrated?

Bill


----------



## techwg (Oct 29, 2018)

I heard of these guys, I do not know much about them: https://www.sharpening-service.co.uk/


----------



## techwg (Oct 29, 2018)

It is more rewarding to sharpen yourself. Not to mention more efficient and quicker than sending knives away. There are lots of YouTube videos showing sharpening techniques, I even have one on my techwg channel. I prefer free-hand sharpening on a diamond stone because I can sharpen at what ever angle I feel I should sharpen a particular knife to. But it is kind of important to not be too inconsistent with the angle you sharpen at in this case. You can go with pre-angled systems like the Tri Angle and various other ones but the Pro is they are easier and require less skill to use, the Con is most of them you cannot pick and choose any old angle you want, so you are limited to what they allow you to sharpen at. If the angle of your blade's edge is not the same as what your sharpener is set to, it may take a long time to wear enough metal off to get the sharpener to successfully be able to sharpen the knife from that point onwards.

There are more expensive systems where there are several angles you can choose from, those might be a good option? Still, I would personally go for a nice diamond stone. A nice 600 grit one side and 1000 grit on the other is a nice option. Although with my super steel (CPM S90V) I only sharpen to 600 grit because that steel benefits greatly from having a less smoothly refined edge because of the benefits and composition of the metal and it's component elements.


----------



## peter yetman (Oct 29, 2018)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Go with the Tri Angle, unless too expensive over there. Is the knife part serrated?
> Bill


No Bill, straight edge, and I'm leaning that way.
Thank you.



techwg said:


> I heard of these guys, I do not know much about them: https://www.sharpening-service.co.uk/


I had a good look at them this morning, if nothing else we can send Mrs. Yeti's chef knifes for a refurb.



techwg said:


> It is more rewarding to sharpen yourself. ............ component elements.


Thank you for all that. I'll have a look at sharpeners other than the Spyderco, butI'm very easily pleased and just want some knives that cut.
Thank you so much.
P


----------



## Modernflame (Nov 26, 2018)

Were you able to bring that blade back to life?


----------



## peter yetman (Nov 27, 2018)

Not really, I will invect in a TriAngle at some stage, though.
I did a Farmer's Market to sell some beer a few weeks ago and there was a guy with a Knife Sharpening grinder, interlocking rotating diamond encrusted discs. So I asked him to do my knife. He just passed it through once and said it was done. it wasn't, and I imagine it was the wrong angle anyway. Still it was free and meant in the best possible way.
P


----------



## zs&tas (Dec 2, 2018)

Do it ! I don't have one I need a sharpener, but so far I'm getting by with the diamond sharpener built into my leatherman, a really good stone ,and the bottom of a mug. Whichever takes my fancy. Just play around, you will get the feel for it pretty quick


----------



## peter yetman (Dec 2, 2018)

It's the angles I get tense about, I can use a grindstone and a carborundum block, and have been all my life. It's just getting a consistent angle that eludes me.
P


----------



## NoNotAgain (Dec 2, 2018)

I use the Veritas honing guide. You can set blade angles from 15 to 40 degrees. It’s not a hone you’ll immediately pickup on how to use, but once you wrap your head around how it works, sharpens consistently. 

I use the Veritas to sharpen my wood chisels as well as my Benchmade Osborne.


----------



## peter yetman (Dec 3, 2018)

Thank you, I'll look that one up.
P


----------



## Modernflame (Sep 2, 2019)

Peter, how is that Spyderwrench? Did you ever find a knife sharpening solution?


----------



## peter yetman (Sep 2, 2019)

That's funny, I was going to tell you about it.
I scored a Spyderco Triangle Sharpener, but the blade on my Spyderench is so blunt that hours on the Triangle still didn't give it an edge. Plus, I reckon that the steel on my knife isn't particularly exciting, sharpeningwise.
I've just got a Lansky Blade medic, which has a V shaped tungsten carbide sharpener which has finally given the blade an edge.
I think I have to accept that the Spyderench blade is never going to be super sharp, it's just a utility knife.
Still sniffing around the proper knives, I think Mrs Yeti is going to get a Spyderco knife for Christmas for her garden, if you know what I mean.
P


----------



## Modernflame (Sep 2, 2019)

At least you've found a way to get your blade in working order again. I also have a Spyderco Triangle Sharpmaker and I think very highly of it. The only thing it doesn't do well is sharpen dull knives. lol. Once you profile your edge to a compatible angle, the Sharpmaker will keep your edge tip top, but you have to touch it up as soon as it loses that crisp sharpness. If you wait until it gets dull, you'll need something more abrasive than the Sharpmaker.


----------



## peter yetman (Sep 2, 2019)

Yup, now of course I have a decent sharpener, I need a decent knife.
Roll on the house sale!
P


----------



## usdiver (Nov 13, 2019)

P did you find a sharpener yet?


----------



## peter yetman (Nov 13, 2019)

The Blade Medic is doing a good job, I run the knife through it every time I use it and the edge us improving.
After reading MF's Knife thread, I realise that the steel on the Spyderench blade probably isn't the best for keeping an edge, but this does for what it's used.
Like I say, once the house is sold, I'll treat myself to something like a Para 2.

In answer to the question Steve, I haven't found anywhere here to put a new edge on it. I did try a bloke that was doing a mobile knife sharpening service at a Farmers' Market that I worked. The edge was pants.
P


----------



## xxo (Nov 13, 2019)

peter yetman said:


> The Blade Medic is doing a good job, I run the knife through it every time I use it and the edge us improving.
> After reading MF's Knife thread, I realise that the steel on the Spyderench blade probably isn't the best for keeping an edge, but this does for what it's used.
> Like I say, once the house is sold, I'll treat myself to something like a Para 2.
> 
> ...



Have you tried asking local chefs for a recommendation for someone to sharpen it for you? Most chefs are very particular about the edges on their knives and a good chef won't work with a dull knife. Once you get a good 30 degree bevel on it, you can maintain it with the 40 degree rods on the sharpmaker, no problem. BTW Spyderco's steel and heat treatment are first rate, I have never seen a Spyderco that won't hold a edge reasonably long (taking the steel type into consideration), though all knives need to be sharpened regularly, even the "super" steels.


----------



## Modernflame (Nov 13, 2019)

peter yetman said:


> ...I did try a bloke that was doing a mobile knife sharpening service at a Farmers' Market that I worked. The edge was pants.
> P



Sorry to hear that. If you were on this continent, I'd have your blade sharp enough to cut the space time continuum.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Nov 15, 2019)

I don't know how many sharpeners and stones I have laying about but the Spyderco Sharpmaker is first rate... for some knives, but not all.
Shaving with a straight razor (nothing like that to wake you up in the morning) I have to keep those... well... razor sharp and only flat stones will work for that. In the leather shop, I use a round knife (well, several so I don't have to keep stopping to sharpen) and I have found that the Ken Onion Work Sharp is my much preferred sharpener... but practice on crappy knives as you can ruin one quick if you are not careful. I can now get an edge on a stick of butter... and the sharpener smells great but is a little greasy.


----------



## Modernflame (Nov 15, 2019)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> I don't know how many sharpeners and stones I have laying about but the Spyderco Sharpmaker is first rate... for some knives, but not all.



Agreed. For the money and with its limitations in mind, there's nothing better. If you want matter to faint with fear of your edges, you might need something a little finer, but that level of intimidation is very, very expensive.


----------

